
Ask HN: Can I Photoshop Athletes wearing my gear if I worded it carefully - RaceWon
Hi HN! Deciding on marketing for a lifestyle brand: if for example I said in an ad &quot;Someday Even Tiger will be wearing these&quot; with a shopped pic of Tiger Woods wearing my golf gloves with my logo, is this legal?<p>If not, what work around might be? Would a disclaimer work?<p>Thanks in advance for the brainstorming :)<p>PS: it is not a golf related brand.
======
omarchowdhury
Doing this for commercial purposes without the expressed permission of the
featured person is a violation:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personality_rights](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personality_rights)

~~~
RaceWon
> Doing this for commercial purposes without the expressed permission

Terrific information via wiki... thanks.

------
pwg
> is this legal

Consult a lawyer.

~~~
RaceWon
> Consult a lawyer

Sage advice.

------
atypicality
If you're asking, then you likely believe in the very least it sits in a gray
area.

~~~
RaceWon
> you likely believe in the very least it sits in a gray area.

Yes I do, but gray is not black.

------
GrumpyNl
Its advertising using his face to promote your brand.

~~~
gus_massa
Also, the original photo has a copyright, so the photographer can sue too.

------
ddingus
Why in the world would you want to exploit someone like that?

For things like this, turn it around. What if it were you?

You find a photoshop with your face using new sex toy, for example. And the
slogan:

"One day, even people like RaceWon will be all in!"

:D

Also, laugh. Meant it to be funny, and thought provoking.

There are other ways.

~~~
RaceWon
> Why in the world would you want to exploit someone like that?

Ask some mega famous online .com's that (and their relatively newfound apps)
:D

